# Question For You 2010 Owners



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As everyone knows, we are off to Michigan to get my new trailer this week.
















I had a member (thanks Clarkely) remind me about potential formaldehyde in the unit.

Just thought I'd ask the members that have recently bought a new 2010 model if they formaldehyde smell was still an issue?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As everyone knows, we are off to Michigan to get my new trailer this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to good luck on the trip and have fun. Be sure to bring tools for the possible WD adjustments.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have a safe trip!
PS...they ALL stink like that when new....all mine were 'chokers' too!
Time and ventilation......


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get the MaxxAir vent covers and tow with the vents open and you will be fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Get the MaxxAir vent covers and tow with the vents open and you will be fine.


Were you able to sleep in your on the way home from Lakeshore with no problems?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get the MaxxAir vent covers and tow with the vents open and you will be fine.


Were you able to sleep in your on the way home from Lakeshore with no problems?
[/quote]

Yes, I spent the first night in the trailer on the Lakeshore lot and cranked the heat up and it was fine. It was March so it was not too hot outside and thus not out gassing too much in the trailer. I spent two more nights in it on the way home without any issues of note. My 28rss was much worse then the 31rqs when we first got it.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Wee sleept iiiiiiiiiiiiiin the traaaaailer preetyy rly on annd dn't ave aannyy prob[sup]l[/sup]*e*ms.

dE


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Wee sleept iiiiiiiiiiiiiin the traaaaailer preetyy rly on annd dn't ave aannyy prob[sup]l[/sup]*e*ms.
> 
> dE


too funny!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Wee sleept iiiiiiiiiiiiiin the traaaaailer preetyy rly on annd dn't ave aannyy prob[sup]l[/sup]*e*ms.
> 
> dE


Uh..ya. That is what I was worried about.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

My 2008 still has the "smell" when its warm. Its certainly not as strong as the 2010's ive been in lately.
Leaving the roof vents open for the drive will help, also when stopped, keep the fantastic fan running.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Wee sleept iiiiiiiiiiiiiin the traaaaailer preetyy rly on annd dn't ave aannyy prob[sup]l[/sup]*e*ms.
> 
> dE


Now that's funny!


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Ours was built less than a week before we picked it up and it was pretty bad. But, we opened all the windows and let it air out in the Lakeshore parking lot for about an hour before we moved in for the first night and we didn't really have any issues. It's already getting much better.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Jim - when we got to Lakeshore - we opened our 23RS up during the PDI and let it stay open until that night. We ran the AC with the bathroom vent open (Maxxair) and we did not have any problems. Often, we would keep the bathroom vent open and the fan on. It sure would stink up though if we didn't keep it open. It would make your eyes burn. We slept in it a total of 6 nights on the way home. We just kept it open as much as possible and we didn't have any problems at all. This was something we were very worried about and as it turned out, it was much less of a problem than we anticipated.

Curtis

Edit...sorry - you were asking for 2010 owners!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I was thinking I heard that the new RV's had less formaldehyde. We have a new SOB RV and have not had the bad smell issues.

See Quote: RVIA -

How The RV Industry Is Addressing The Formaldehyde Issue
The Recreation Vehicle Industry Association has voluntarily adopted the formaldehyde emission requirements for wood products (0.2 ppm for plywood and 0.3 ppm for particleboard) as required for manufactured homes by the Department of Housing and Urban Development.

Although only a very small percentage of customers experience a sensitivity to formaldehyde, RVIA and its member companies felt it was important to formalize a standard addressing the issue. There is, however, no federally mandated requirement for RVs, so RVIA went above and beyond to embrace the HUD formaldehyde emission requirement. This is a conservative standard since RVs are most often lived in for short periods of time, as opposed to manufactured homes which are made to be lived in permanently.

Additionally, on June 12, 2008, the Recreation Vehicle Industry Association's (RVIA) board of directors set an effective date for member manufacturers to begin using wood products that meet the California Air Resources Board's (CARB) new formaldehyde emissions level, as a mandatory condition of membership. Starting Jan. 1, 2009, RV makers that are members of RVIA will be required to build all units with wood products that comply with the CARB standard's emission limits. By July 1, 2010, they must use wood that has been certified by an appropriate third party as meeting the CARB standard.

As a result of this schedule, RVIA will require its members to use CARB compliant wood nationwide a full 18 months before California phases in its requirement.

Working Across Industries
The majority of formaldehyde in RVs comes from the wood products used in manufacturing. To address ways to reduce the amount of formaldehyde found in RVs, RVIA is working closely with manufacturers of wood products. This work is on-going and long-term and is aimed at further reducing the already low number of reported problems involving formaldehyde.

Commitment to Quality and Safety
The industry considers the safety of its customers the top priority and is continuously exploring ways to utilize new and emerging technologies in aid of that pursuit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info FlashG...great to see things are changing for the better.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the info FlashG...great to see things are changing for the better.


The furnace on ours was kinda stinky until the metal or paint or oil coating burned off. You may want to run the furnace while no one is inside.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...so blast the furance...air out the trailer.

maybe I do this at 65mph...


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...so blast the furance...air out the trailer.
> 
> maybe I do this at 65mph...


You are going to travel down the road with the gas on and appliances activated







? Isn't that a topic of much discussion from another thread?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scottyfish said:


> Ok...so blast the furance...air out the trailer.
> 
> maybe I do this at 65mph...


You are going to travel down the road with the gas on and appliances activated







? Isn't that a topic of much discussion from another thread?
[/quote]

Nice catch....heheheheh


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The mental picture of Jim blasting down the road with a flaming Outback behind him has me chucklin' moreso than even the one produced by the "Nathan needs help getting out of the mud" saga.

-CC


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Wee sleept iiiiiiiiiiiiiin the traaaaailer preetyy rly on annd dn't ave aannyy prob[sup]l[/sup]*e*ms.
> 
> dE


Good one!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> The mental picture of Jim blasting down the road with a flaming Outback behind him has me chucklin' moreso than even the one produced by the "Nathan needs help getting out of the mud" saga.
> 
> -CC


In that case, I wouldn't have to worry about the formaldehyde smell...


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The mental picture of Jim blasting down the road with a flaming Outback behind him has me chucklin' moreso than even the one produced by the "Nathan needs help getting out of the mud" saga.
> 
> -CC


In that case, I wouldn't have to worry about the formaldehyde smell...








[/quote]

Unless they still use that in the embalming process.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

You might want to try any of the "air sponges" available at most hardware or grocery stores.

I didn't have any issues after popping a couple of these in for a few days when the trailer was new.
Worth a shot ....


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Our "08" Was BAD. Any hot day and you couldnt even see inside because of the burn of the eyes. It took most of the summer to get rid of it.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Our '09 was manufactured last September. It sat on the dealer lot, usually opened up for several months, and sat open at 2 4-day RV shows. When I picked it up, the smell was still awful. Lucky me, I'm sensitive to the formaldehyde. First night we brought it home, the kids were dying to sleep in it, so we did, out in the driveway. I woke up with a migraine and vomiting early the next morning ( I christened the toilet in the OB by waking up running to puke in it....







.) We've since made attempts to air it out and reduce the smell, and it's getting better (I now have the MaxxAirs open all the time.) This past weekend, I woke up with a headache on Saturday morning, but not a migraine. Advil and coffee eventually knocked it out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Now that you have had it a few days, how did it smell the first couple of nights sleeping in it????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Now that you have had it a few days, how did it smell the first couple of nights sleeping in it????


They did a great job of airing out the Outback. I can't smell it at all!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now that you have had it a few days, how did it smell the first couple of nights sleeping in it????


They did a great job of airing out the Outback. I can't smell at all!!!
[/quote]

I guess what they say is true, formaldehyde does destroy your sense of smell.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> Now that you have had it a few days, how did it smell the first couple of nights sleeping in it????


They did a great job of airing out the Outback. I can't smell at all!!!
[/quote]

I guess what they say is true, formaldehyde does destroy your sense of smell.








[/quote]

LOL...guess I should proof read my posts a bit better.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our first Outback was a 2005 and we got it straight off the assembly line. I, too, am lucky enough to be sensitive to the outgassing and would have bronchitis whenever we went out. This lasted for most of the first season, and the trailer was still stinky after that but not enough to make me so sick. Our recent Outback is a 2009 and came off the assembly line in late January. It had not been aired at all in when we looked at it, (Feb in Wisconsin!) but I cracked the windows when we brought it home and ran the fan a lot as soon as it was warm enough to do so. I have not had any reaction at all--it smells a bit, but no headache, and no bronchial irritation like I had in the first one. So, maybe they have cut down on the formaledhyde a bit when manufacturing. Just my $.02.

Have fun with the new Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There is a stickers on the drivers side of the Outback that says something about the Outback now complies with California law on the use of formaldehyde.

We've now slelpt 7 nights in the 301BQ and I can't smell any formaldehyde.


----------

